# litter box snacking



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't want to post about this, as it is such an unseemly topic, but...I have an elderly, blind cat and I have moved the litter box upstairs from the basement for her ease. Although I seldom witness it, from the condition of the litter box when I clean it each morning, I am certain my dogs have been using it for a snack bar on a pretty regular basis. Besides being disgusting, is this going to hurt them healthwise? Does anyone know of any way to make it stop?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've found the boxes with covers help, and face the box into a corner of the room so there's room for a cat to curl around and into the box, but no room for a GSD body.

There are also the electric litter boxes that clean themselves after the cat leaves.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000VZSSBW/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen"]







[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Booda-Dome-Cleanstep-Cat-Box/dp/images/B001JAH3YQ/ref=dp_image_3_0?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&img=0&color_name=3"]







[/ame]


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry i wont be much help but thought i would comment anyway..Its a fairly common (and yes rather disgusting) thing for dogs to do..i havent known a single dog who doesnt do it and one time or another and can actually be a help especially if you dont like picking up the poo lol..i dont think it hurts them much well hasnt affected any i know of..not sure how t get them to stop sorry..


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There are also the electric litter boxes that clean themselves after the cat leaves.


=O oh that soo wouldve been handy when my i was in a house with 12 cats (not mine) =S lol


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I always have to make sure the kitty box is "blocked" or gated off. When I set up the baby gate I pull it off the ground so the cats can get under but the dogs can't.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My pup loves litter cookies. I just try to make sure I get it cleaned out before he gets in it. I haven't seen any ill effects from what he does.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Great ideas. I am going to get a box with a cover, not sure why I couldn't have thought of that myself. If the cats won't use it, as they are old and set in their ways, I will try the baby gate with the space underneath. Wish I could afford an automatic litter box, but just can't right now. LOL right now they're lucky to have litter!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are pet gates with a small door that a cat can get through. I think Fosters and Smith has some. If you can gate off the room I think that would be best. It might be hard to get an older cat to use a covered box if they're not used to it.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> There are pet gates with a small door that a cat can get through. I think Fosters and Smith has some. If you can gate off the room I think that would be best. It might be hard to get an older cat to use a covered box if they're not used to it.


I'll have to look into this. I use a baby gate propped in a corner to provide an angle the cat can acess, but not the GSD. Unfortunately the weasel terrier fits in and will retrieve "almond rocha" for the both of them.

*sigh*


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Clumping litter can be dangerous for a dog. If they ingest enough of it, it can cause an obstruction.

We put our litterboxes in closets, cut holes in the door, and installed kitty sized "doggie" doors. We had to take the flaps off, as the kitties didn't like going through them with the flaps, but it still works to keep the dogs out.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Our pans are in a closet as well - the hall closet!! The hall is cut off by a baby gate. Not the best set up, but it's all we could do since our laundry room is outside and I don't want the pans in the bedrooms and our bathrooms are too small.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the Booda box










It keeps the dog out of the box.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> There are pet gates with a small door that a cat can get through. I think Fosters and Smith has some. If you can gate off the room I think that would be best. It might be hard to get an older cat to use a covered box if they're not used to it.


This is the gate that we use - our cats aren't huge, and they fit through just fine (or jump over). If you have a LARGE cat, it may not work as well. Anyway, here is the link!

Amazon.com: Safety 1st Baby and Pet Gate, Brown: Baby


----------



## Bass (Apr 19, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> I'll have to look into this. I use a baby gate propped in a corner to provide an angle the cat can acess, but not the GSD. Unfortunately the weasel terrier fits in and will retrieve "almond rocha" for the both of them.
> 
> *sigh*


:laugh: 

Had one that often had litter breath as well...not much we could do about it and didn't hurt him at all.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thor loves kitty poo. We installed a little barrier with a hole in it for the cats to walk through. He knows not to cross into any room with a barrier even though technically he can walk over it.

We also have a cat gate at bottom of stairs but in my lesser smart moments, taught the boys how to open the gate when it wasn't locked and there were times I'd forget to lock it and the other barrier was open.

When he has kitty litter stuck to his nose, I know I've been bad :blush:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's one: Dog Gates: Maxi Gate & Extra Tall Maxi Gate at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's one: Dog Gates: Maxi Gate & Extra Tall Maxi Gate at Drs. Foster & Smith


Very similar to the one we have. Excellent piece of kit.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here's one: Dog Gates: Maxi Gate & Extra Tall Maxi Gate at Drs. Foster & Smith


My 75 lb female GSD can fit through the kitty gate in that door. Don't ask me HOW she does it, but she can if she really sets her mind to it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's why I don't have one of those, lol! I'm afraid Halo would manage to squeeze through it too.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

We have the extra tall gate with a cat door. Very handy.


----------

